# Is your horse on YOU TUBE



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Some of us did training videos and posted them. Check this thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/instructional-horse-videos-new-videos-added-7919/

Here is the horse forums http://www.youtube.com/user/TheHorseForum


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm realmustanglover .


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

My horse is on Youtube, while shes at the trainers


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Mine 

YouTube - SunShowerProductions's Channel


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Im On Youtube
My Username Is xLaurenOscarx Sub 2 Me And Il Sub Back
My Videos Have Jumping And Flatwork And Some Cross Country Pics;D


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm Equuestriaan on youtube =)


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm Lucara07. Sammy has a short little video of him on there from back when I used to own him.






And Duchess' video from when I first went out to see her.






and Duchess' first turn out with "the gang"


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm barneystinkbomb on youtube. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Barneystinkbomb


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I am!

YouTube - wordstoasong's Channel


----------



## amateurhorsetrainer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Horses on Youtube*






and






hopefully more soon by barnbornmom


----------

